# rebuild questions on ka24de



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

hey guys i was looking into rebuilding my ka24de out of my 91 coupe, it has 230,000 miles on it now, and by christmas i hope to have it turboed i was thinking forged pistons and forged rods but what else do u guys think? besides standard rebuild kit? also do you think i should go ahead and put a upgraded head gasket now?


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

also what should i have done to the block? will it be ok without doing any block work?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With a motor that has 230,000 miles on it, a full rebuild is recommended if your planning to go turbo. The OEM rods are already forged. 

If your head gasket is not blown, why do you want to install a new one at this time? 

Rebuilding an engine is a precision art. If you've never done one yourself, get somebody that's done it before to help you. Get some books on engine building to at least get familiar with the procedures. Get a Nissan FSM which is a must. If you don't know what you're doing, you can make some very costly mistakes along the way.

Some of the basic things that need to be done for starters is getting the block boiled and magnefluxed, measuring the cylinders for out-of-round and taper then determining if the cylinders need only to be honed or bored to the next oversize. The crank needs to be magneflux and straightened then the journals measured to determine if they need to be reground to the next undersize. The rods need to be magnefluxed and straightened. If the block had to be honed or rebored, new pistons will be required.

There's a lot to reassembly. Measuring piston-to-wall clearances, measuring rod/main bearing clearances, wrist pin clearances, rod side clearances, crank end play, setting up piston ring gaps. The list goes on.

If you're going to go turbo, you'd better seriously consider modifying the motor so that it'll take the much higher combustion pressures and maintain reliability. Things to consider in a rebuild of the motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing; Studs for the head instead of bolts. These suggestions are just starters. A full motor 'blue-print' is recommended.


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

do you think it would be better for me to just from another ka with alot less miles on it, instead of trying to deal with that block? i heard u can pick them up at 100k or less for 250-300$$?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're going to turbo any motor, it needs to be in top notch condition. If you buy another used motor, it'll most likely have to be rebuilt so why waste your money.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Look into the rebuild kits on turbo240.com....Those guys know the KA24DE motors and how to turbo them...The Only street legal 9 second full interior car is their shop car. They know the motors...Also check ka-t.org a tab called DOHC for dummies..It has all the info on turboing your car right


----------

